# [SOLVED] Cannot `touch` file

## mfyahya

I got this error while running emerge --sync:

...

receiving file list ... done

file has vanished: "/usr/portage/app-accessibility/eflite/Manifest"

IO error encountered -- skipping file deletion

.. 

and several other similar ones.

When I try to touch that file I get

# touch /usr/portage/app-accessibility/eflite/Manifest

touch: cannot touch `/usr/portage/app-accessibility/eflite/Manifest': No such file or directory

I get similar errors with ls rm etc. This machine is a virtual host running on OpenVZ. What can be the cause for these errors?

Thanks in advance.Last edited by mfyahya on Tue Aug 19, 2008 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## timeBandit

"No such file or directory" from touch usually means that one or more directories along the given path do not exist--in this case, probably /usr/portage/app-accessibility/eflite. The package is still listed in Portage so the failed sync removed it in error. 

Re-run emerge --sync and it will probably correct itself.

----------

## mfyahya

I should have clarified that all the directories in the path do exist. 

I even get the error with `ls`:

mfyahya@localhost /usr/portage $ ls app-accessibility/eflite/

ls: cannot access app-accessibility/eflite/Manifest: No such file or directory

ChangeLog  Manifest  eflite-0.3.8-r2.ebuild  eflite-0.3.9.ebuild  files  metadata.xml

It does list that Manifest file though, I tried to rm it, and got 'No such file or directory' again.

This also happens for a several other files that show IO errors while running emerge --sync

----------

## SeaTiger

Can you post out for the command 'mount' and 'df -h'?

----------

## mfyahya

This Gentoo is a virtual host running on top of OpenVZ

```

mfyahya@localhost ~ $ mount

simfs on / type simfs (rw)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

mfyahya@localhost ~ $ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

simfs                  19G  9.5G  9.6G  50% /

```

----------

## SeaTiger

Oh, then I need output for 'cat /proc/mounts'.

----------

## mfyahya

```

mfyahya@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/mounts

simfs / simfs rw 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

```

----------

## SeaTiger

Can you create any new files at all? It seems that the whole file system is read only.

----------

## mfyahya

I can create new files. I have several services running on this gentoo vps, and they're all running fine. The problem is only with a few files.

----------

## SeaTiger

Is there a check disk utility for simfs? Give that a try. I ran out of idea regarding configurations, fs corruption is the only thing in mind now.

----------

## mfyahya

I had informed the ISP I'm renting this VPS from about this problem. They told me it would be a problem in my Gentoo guest, so I asked here for help. Now all of a sudden there was a maintenance outage, and the problem got fixed. When I asked them about the outage they said it was a filesytem issue. So I figure the problem must have been in the host OS's filesystem as you suspected. Anyways, thanks guys for your help.

----------

